# Picture brightness



## alek (May 22, 2008)

I have two tivos, each connected to the same 42" plasma with scart leads, one on ext1, the other on ext2.

One has a considerably brighter and sharper picture than the other.

I had put it down to my old skybox and was intending to get a replacement.

However I have some Scots blood in me and decided to check the scart leads first.

Always try the cheap fix first eh?

I first thought it was a scart since switching them round switched the picture quality as well.

But after quite a bit of switching around and exhausting my store of somewhat ropey scart leads, I have discovered whichever tivo is connected to ext2 by whichever lead has the dimmer picture.

Is there a way to adjust this.

Its a samsung 42" plasma about 3-4 years old.

I know this isn't a tivo question but please humor me I don't belong to any samsung forums

Alek


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

- Some TVs have different settings per input - they remember different brightness/contrast settings for each SCART.


- Many TVs don't do RGB on every SCART, they often only do RGB on AV1, AV2 being composite.


- You could connect 2nd TiVo to 1st TiVO via the VCR scart, then use the VCR button on the tivo remote to switch,
then everything comes into the TV via EXT1

TiVo1 TV scart -> Plasma TV EXT1

TiVo2 TV scart -> TiVo1 VCR scart


Do you have two tivo remotes labelled 1 and 2 ?


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

I concur - AV2 is probably only Composite or S-Video. There *may* be a menu setting to enable RGB on it but possibly not.

I had a JVC TV which was Composite/RGB on AV1, Composite/S-video/RGB on AV2, Composite/SVideo on AV3 and AV4 (side connections NOT SCART).

The S-Video options were available from a button on the handset as SCART does not provide automatic switching for S-Video but RGB was only available by automatic switching from Pin16 of the SCART, unlike a Sony TV I have where you can manually cycle through all the options via the handset.


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Sorted.

While having my tea I browsed the menus and found that ext1 and ext 2 were set to different "parameters", for want of a better word.

All nice bright pictures now.


Alek


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

mikerr said:


> - You could connect 2nd TiVo to 1st TiVO via the VCR scart, then use the VCR button on the tivo remote to switch,
> then everything comes into the TV via EXT1
> 
> TiVo1 TV scart -> Plasma TV EXT1
> ...


Now thats a good idea maybe for the future.

I have one black and one silver remote

Alek


----------

